# broadhead weight



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm kind of curious about broadhead weight. Is it beneficial to have more weight at the end of your arrow? I've seen advertisements for "hidden insert technology" and I assumed the purpose of that extra weight is to help stabilize your arrow. Wouldn't shooting a heavier broadhead accomplish the same thing? I know I can throw a baseball farther than a feather so I'm assuming that extra weight makes flight easier. I shoot 100 grain Slick Tricks right now and am consider changing to 125 grain Magnus Snuffers. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

IT matters what your draw and arrow length is. What r u shooting at now?


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

29" draw length and 27.5" carbon arrow. My arrow rest has an overdraw of about an inch.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

The hidden insert is supposed to help align the broadhead truer with the shaft for improved flight and accuracy. Broadhead or point weight is to guide the arrow. This is referred to as front of center(FOC). An arrow needs to be balanced tip heavy for best flight. It really depends on your own individual shooting setup as to whats "best". I have found for me that a FOC of 11% works best. I shoot a release, dropaway rest, 400 gr carbon shaft 30" long. My setup calls for a 100gr head plus insert which is 121 gr total up front. If you change the fletching or add wraps, that will change the balance. You may need to go heavier or lighter up front to keep that balance. Jacksonsbowsite.com has a program that lets you play with your arrow without changing a thing. Works very well. To start, plug in the info from the shaft that gives you the best flight to see what your FOC is, then you can tweek it from there.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

All I can inject is, for what I mostly hunt hogs & bears, the 125 Magnus Snuffers and sometimes even a heavier grain works really good for me. I have not experimented that much, I found a broadhead that worked really well for me and I stayed there...the only other head that i use is a NAP Spitfire 125.


----------

